
Finland's new Covid app downloaded almost 1M times in one day, population 5M - SebaSeba
https://thl.fi/en/web/thlfi-en/-/koronavilkku-has-now-been-published-download-the-app-to-your-phone-
======
carlmr
That's quite impressive. I looked up the German Corona app on the play store
and they have 5 Million total installs on a population of 80 million. The
Apple store doesn't say.

I'm guessing we don't reach 20% though that Finland did in a day. While 42% of
Germans said they would install the app [1]. There's a total of 17.5 million
downloads (not installs) that puts an upper bound on current users [2].

I just wish there was more cooperation. In the EU at least there are so many
apps and everybody is on vacation right now, limiting the usefulness of these
apps.

[1] [https://de.statista.com/infografik/22008/befragte-zur-
nutzun...](https://de.statista.com/infografik/22008/befragte-zur-nutzung-
einer-anti-corona-app/)

[2]
[https://de.statista.com/statistik/daten/studie/1125951/umfra...](https://de.statista.com/statistik/daten/studie/1125951/umfrage/downloads-
der-corona-warn-app/)

~~~
SebaSeba
Yeah, optimally the app should have been global from the first place. For
example if we consider the second wave of the epidemic, which in Finland
showed signs of starting (but hasn't really started) straight couple of weeks
after travelling abroad opened to several countries and then when the travel
restrictions were put back on etc. immediately the contaminations went down
again, so they were mostly just coming with people coming from abroad. Perhaps
those peoples possible contaminations would have been possible to target
already way before with a global app.

------
SebaSeba
Articles about downloads amount (en/fi):
[https://newsnowfinland.fi/domestic/morning-headlines-
tuesday...](https://newsnowfinland.fi/domestic/morning-headlines-tuesday-1st-
september-2020)
[https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-11520762](https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-11520762)

